# New to forum



## Cwong (Apr 5, 2013)

Just wanted to say hello from Ohio Lebanon #26. Came across this site looking for Mason forums. I was raised March 2, 2013 and couldn't be happier. Also just petitioned for the York Rite, along with a couple other brothers. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## cog41 (Apr 6, 2013)

Greetings from The Lone Star State!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome!!


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome brother!  Don't out join yourself.  Take time to dig into the means behind each degree you receive.


----------



## Ratchet (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum !!!
glad to have you join us !!!!


----------



## pddgm97 (Apr 6, 2013)

I just joined and signed in. I'm a PDDGM and three time PM of Marathon 323 in the Florida Keys. I'm looking for a Brother who is a member in the San Antonia area that gave me and my family his left over points for food at the Animal Kingdom Disney resort a few years back. He was an EA then. He works in the IT world and should be a member. Thank you my Brothers!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (Apr 7, 2013)

Congratulations Brother. I hope I can make FC by June.


----------



## Ashlar76 (Apr 7, 2013)

Welcome to the site. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Hughey (Apr 8, 2013)

Welcome brother and congrats on being raised. 

Bro. Hughey


----------



## Bro. Kilpatrick (Apr 8, 2013)

Congrats and welcome brother!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## detroit2jim (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello all WBs, Brothers, candidates, and the curious,

I too joined the forum today while searching the AppStore periodically for Masonic apps.  This one seems pretty cool, and you all very warm.  

I'd like to say hello and a firm grip to all from Detroit Lodge No. 2... The big bad Duce as we sometimes call it, and I'm looking forward to participating in your discussions.

To the Brother that put this together, well done.  Most apps I find are quickly dismissed from my iPad but I think this one will be around for a while.

Cheers everyone!



Jim Merrill | Membership Director | Detroit Lodge No. 2 F&AM | 500 Temple Ave. Detroit, MI. 48201 | www.detroitno2.com

Labor to keep alive in your breast that little spark of celestial fire called conscience. - Worshipful Brother George Washington


----------

